# 1992 Isuzu Trooper (check Engine Light)



## 1985gt (Jan 8, 2011)

What codes did a scan bring up? If any?

To be honest some of the older cars do this. We had a 95 s10 blazer that did this since it was bought. Never had a issue, it would also bring up codes for other issues but everyonce and awhile the check engine light would come on then turn off.


----------



## windcanyon (Oct 15, 2015)

*Thank you for answering*

To be honest with you I don't know if there are any strange codes. The mechanic said that all the codes were normal. I guess we will just have to drive it around and when it causes something to happen then we will know. Thanks for the info about older cars doing this, our car qualifies. Have a good day.


----------



## Nobr8ks (Sep 30, 2015)

Go to Dealer and purchase a new gas cap... Not the cheap ones from Autozone.


----------



## windcanyon (Oct 15, 2015)

*Thank You*

That's an interesting thought. Will do that. Thanks.


----------



## Nobr8ks (Sep 30, 2015)

windcanyon said:


> That's an interesting thought. Will do that. Thanks.


Read this....

http://www.autolablibertyville.com/repairs/evap-emissions-system-leak-behind-check-engine-light/


----------



## windcanyon (Oct 15, 2015)

*Very interest*

Nobody ever mentioned that before. I will check that out. I was thinking of selling the car but there is only 133,000 miles on it so for the price of a gas cap, who knows. Thanks again. Nice to have nice people out there.


----------



## Nobr8ks (Sep 30, 2015)

Of those miles, how many are from you? 

Have you kept up with it's maintenance? 

133k miles, I'd be running full synthetic motor oil... Flush coolant, change belts...

Hows it ride? Should change shocks around 90k +\-. New f/r swaybar bushings are also a inexpensive improvement you can do yourself.


----------



## McSteve (Dec 8, 2009)

If the check engine light is on, there's a code stored. There are no "normal" codes. There are plenty that can be ignored for quite some time, but I'd still want to know exactly what the codes were.

Can't help you on how to pull the codes from a '92 trooper, though. You'll have to google it unless someone else here knows.


----------



## 1985gt (Jan 8, 2011)

Go to Oreilly's, Advanced Auto parts or Auto Zone, they have a loaner scanner you can borrow in the parking lot. Scan for codes and write them down. Clear them and wait for the light to come back on, scan them again to see what ones show back up. 




> On Rodeo, Amigo, and Pickup (except 1993-95 models W/3.2L engine), connect the single wire diagnostic leads located behind the left hand kick panel together. On Trooper models to 1991, the single wire diagnostic connectors are located under the center console. On 1992-95 Trooper & 1993-95 Rodeo models W/3.2L engine, connect a jumper wire between data link connector terminals 1 and 3. On 1992-95 Trooper models the data link connector is located behind the lower front of the instrument panel. On 1993-95 Rodeo models W/3.2 engine, the data link is located under the left hand side of the instrument panel. On all models, turn the ignition switch to the On position. At this point, the "Check Engine" light should flash.


This gives you the location of the data link connector, otherwise you can put a jumper wire between the #1 and #3 pin and turn the key on, but don't start it. Then count the flashes of the Check engine light. 

http://codes.rennacs.com/plugins/IsuzuEFI/ISUZU-EFI-27-Stylus.php


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

If there are no other problems I would just ignore it. Mine is on now for the last 140K miles. It just a bad read on an 02 sensor. Stupid thing was reset twice and replaced once under warranty.

When something real happened the engine would only run in 'safe mode' and you notice that real quick


----------



## Brainbucket (Mar 30, 2015)

Gotta have the code(s) to diagnois. Read them and tell us. Untill then we can't realy help. We can speculate but throwing parts at it is what shade trees do, not the pros.:vs_cool:


----------

